# Scanspeak 10f midrange thoughts



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

Anyone that has been following my car audio travels over the past year or two probably knows a little bit of my opinions on these drivers. I have been meaning to post up a review on them for some time now as there really doesn't seem to be alot of hands on reviews of these drivers around yet. There are Klippel tests on these around on the net (maybe even here - don't recall) and that was one of the reasons that pointed me to them in the first place.

These drivers are small and that was one of the limiting factors I had. These replaced a slightly smaller set in the Hertz ML700. My dash pods were originally designed for these so I had to do some hollowing out of my baffles and I also did my best to chamfer the backside of the baffle. That was interesting and didn't look too pretty really but I think it did the trick. I think my pods might be a tad small for them volume wise unfortunately. I notice that I have to cut out alot more upper midrange than I would like to get them flat through their pass band. I have them crossed from 350 Hz to 4 kHz with 24 db Bessel filters on both ends currently. I found they will play fine from about 250 Hz but I didn't want to stress them too much even if they didn't seem to be stressing at all. I even had to run them full range for a couple weeks as I was waiting for my new midbass amp (a long story). When I had them full range, they had very nice detail but seemed to have a bit of an issue around 10 kHz (with breakup maybe). Looking at the factory frequency plots actually showed me they might have an issue there too so that was no surprise really. I am curious if that issue would of been alot less noticeable if my pods were a little larger too? 

One big concern I had before buying these midranges was the low power handling ratings that Scan gave them. I was told to not pay attention to that and boy was my information correct. I am running them off the B-channels of my Audison LRx5.1k which are rated at 150 watts rms in my configuration. I set it to 100 watts rms with my DMM on a 1 kHz tone. I can take the setup to full volume and they don't distort one bit. I am very impressed. These definitely have a much more pleasant sound to my ears and more detail than the Hertz ML700 drivers that they replaced.


----------

